# Hopefully have some luck breeding this time.



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've had my pair together for a couple weeks now. I've noticed large poops yet no sign of an egg bum on the hen is it possible the large poops have come from the male? He's in the nest box a lot 
ThNks


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Also is this perch to high? Should I remove it?

Also what else should I add to the cage? I'm hoping to add a rope perch when I get paid all tips would be great


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

That cage is a little tall for breeding . Your better of with a wider shorter cage


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Biggest cage I've got for them


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its not necessarily how big the cage is that matters when it comes to breeding but the width is important. The parents will spend most of the time in the box but the babies will come out and stretch their wings and flap around. Although my oldest likes to perch on the highest perch at the moment. I would say if possible add a few more perches. Where are you attaching the box to?


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

You can see the nest box in the picture



---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.797674,1.151407


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Will try work out measurements n let you know.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

The cage is a 36 W x 18 D x 36 H...if it is the cage I think it is.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Not quite lol it's
30inch width 18 inch deep 34 high


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Is there a way you could possibly lower the box? It is pretty high and when babies first fledge they'll drop like a stone right down to the bottom of the cage.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh right I had to cut bars to place it there and people always say the higher the better. I could always get some foam board or something to place there when chicks are close to to leave the box or maybe even make a platform  . 
So would the male also make the big poops I do see him go in and out the nest box and then hen hasn't been entering it yet. And should I remove that higher ladder perch and also place more perches in different parts suggestions welcome


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Bump


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.797664,1.151439


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

devilangel09 said:


> Bump



Bumping is not allowed on this forum. Here's a link to the forum rules so you can refresh your memory:

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=1 

Thanks.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Oh right I had to cut bars to place it there and people always say the higher the better.


This is only for multiple nest boxes, the higher boxes are used over the lower ones. When you only have one box in one cage, the lower the better. If the ladder is leading up to the box I would leave it. And if the hen doesn't have an egg, but the male is spending all day in the box, he very well could be laying the large poops. She'll start having them when she starts going in the box.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh right I've chopped it now so will have leave it there.
Thanks it probs is the male then well if there's nothing by the time I set my budgies up for breeding I will split the aviary and let the cockatiels use half to breed in which would be able 8ft. Do you think it would be possible to breed 2 pairs in that? If not I don't mind just allowing the 1 pair


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How wide is it? I don't see why two pairs couldn't breed in it.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

30inch width 18 inch deep 34 high are the measurements and it's only for 1 pair


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Must be getting somewhere lol they were mating for ages this morning


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

They've been mating entering box a lot but no eggs


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It takes some pairs longer to lay then others.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Well I've decided to try something different and a slightly bigger nest box and I think they like it more than the other as when I went to check on them both were sleeping in it.


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

I had my pair together mating like crazy and it took forever it seemed for them to start laying eggs. Then when she finally did it took her 3 days to lay another and another 2 days for the third. Just be patient lol. I'm sure when you find an egg you will be so happy and surprised!!! I know I was.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Still nothing but changed them around . Moved the to another cage which is next to 2 cockatiels had them like that for a couple weeks and now have put the next box in and hopefully the male won't be glued to the nest box


----------

